# Poll:Tim Duncan or David Robinson?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Have fun with this one boys. :grinning: 



Which player do you want from the beginning of his career to the end? I would have just said "in their primes", but for a whole career seems better. So, I'll just lay down some facts for you and you be the judge. Just remember, David Robinson was a bad man also. (I just copied and pasted the accomplishments from NBA.com, because there is so many of them. 



David Robinson (Accomplishments): 
- Named the league's MVP in 1995 
- NBA Defensive Player of the Year in 1992 
- NBA Rookie of the Year in 1990 
- Has won the IBM Award five times: 1990, 1991, 1994, 1995 and 1996 
- Won the NBA Rebounding Title in 1991, the NBA Blocked Shots Title in 1992 and the NBA Scoring Title in 1994 (he and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar are the only two players in NBA history to win each of the three titles) 
- Honored with the 2001 NBA Sportsmanship Award 
- Named to the All-NBA First Team four times (1991, 1992, 1995 and 1996) the All-NBA Second Team twice (1994 and 1998) and the All-NBA Third Team three times (1990, 1993 and 2000) 
- Named to the NBA All-Defensive First Team four times (1991, 1992, 1995 and 1996) and the All-Defensive Second Team four times (1990, 1993, 1994 and 1998) 
- Is the only player in NBA history to be named to both an All-NBA Team and an NBA All-Defensive Team in each of his first seven NBA seasons (since the NBA started the All-Defensive Team in 1968-69) 
- A 10-time All-Star 
- In 1996 named one of the NBA's 50 Greatest Players of All-Time 
- The Spurs all-time NBA leader in games, rebounds, blocked shots, assists and both FT made and attempted and is second in franchise history in points and both FG made and attempted 
- Has been named the NBA Player of the Week 15 times and NBA Player of the Month 4 times 
- The only male basketball player in U.S. history to appear in three different Olympic Games: was the leading scorer on the 1996 Team which captured gold in Atlanta, was a member of the 1992 Team that won the gold in Barcelona and the 1988 Team that won the bronze in Seoul 
- Is the United States' all-time leader in Olympic history in career points (270), rebounds (124) and blocked shots (34)[/SIZE=1]



*David Robinson (Career Stats per game): 21.1 PPG, 10.6 RPG, 2.5 APG, 2.99 BPG, 1.41 SPG, 2.5 TPG, .518 FG%, .736 FT%*



Tim Duncan (Accomplishments):
- 2003 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team
- All-NBA First Team 2003 
- NBA Finals MVP 2003 
- Two-time Most Valuable Player (2001-02 and 2002-03) 
- Named the NBA Finals MVP in both 1999 and 2003 to become just the third player in history to earn Finals MVP honors in each of their first two trips to the Finals (joining Magic Johnson and Michael Jordan) 
- Just the second player in NBA history to be named to both an All-NBA Team and an All-Defensive Team in each of his first six seasons (David Robinson was the first and he earned the honors in each of his first seven seasons) 
- Has been named to the All-NBA First Team all six seasons, the first player since Larry Bird (fifth in NBA history: Baylor, Bird, Duncan, Pettit and Robertson) to be named All-NBA First Team in each of his first six seasons 
- Has earned a spot on the All-Defensive First Team each of the last five seasons after being named to the All-Defensive Second Team as a rookie in '97-98 
- Named the 1999 Finals MVP 
- Won the 1998 Rookie of the Year 
- Named co-MVP of the 2000 All-Star Game 
- Been named an All-Star five straight seasons (no game was held in 1999) 
- Ranks seventh among active players in playoff career scoring average with 23.9 ppg 
- Played for the USA Team in the 1999 Americas Qualifying Tournament in San Juan, Puerto Rico, was selected to play for the U.S. Team in the 2000 Olympics but had to withdraw due to a knee injury 
- Been named the NBA Player of the Week 15 times and the Player of the Month four times 
- Leads all players in the NBA in double-doubles over the last six seasons 
- Named to the All Tournament Team for the 2003 FIBA Americas Men’s Qualifying Tournament after leading the U.S. Team to the Gold Medal 



*Tim Duncan (Career stats per game):22.9 PPG, 12.3 RPG, 3.2 APG, 2.5 BPG, .8 SPG, 3.1 TPG, .508 FG%, .696 FT%*


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll take Mr. Robinson thank you very much. He was a very good post player and is even more menacing a defensive player than Tim Duncan. Drob is possibly the 2nd best shot blocker EVER behind only Hakeem and was also a great scorer, evident the 71 point outburt he had before. Yes Duncan is a great player and the Spurs only won championships once he came but The Admiral was awesome and anyone who got to see drob play in his glory days should pick robinson as well.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

i picked david rob. not sure why, just seemed like the right pick.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I´ll go with Duncan.

He achieved everything that a player dreams, and has at leats 8 more years in his career!

Have you all imagined that if when he´ll retire he can have 3 or more MVPs and 4 ou 5 rings?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

bump


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Duncan


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

did any of yall responding to this thread actually see robinson play in his prime?! if drob had someone like duncan when the admiral was in his prime it woulda been seriious trouble for michael jordan n co


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's a tough question considering Duncan never played against a pre-97 Hakeem (the reason Robinson got no rings on his own, same can be said for Barkley). Which superstar big man has Duncan competed against? Shaq? If so, Shaq still leads 3-2. 

I'll take Robinson though, he had tougher competition at the time and some of his battles against Hakeem were epic.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The Admiral or The Big Fundamentals? I'd take the Admiral thank you
Duncan's probably the better player to build around but I'd take Admiral just 'cuz he's more exciting to watch and has such a power game.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

both guys are amzing players and even better people... i just feel drob edges him out in the leadership category... i will take Robinson


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

If we look at the stats it seems clear to me that Robinson have the edge on the defensive side and those stats take in consideration all of D-Rob career. After the big injury he had in 96 his numbers dropped big time. Take D-Rob first 7 seasons:

25.6 PPG, 11.8 RPG, 3.0 APG, 3.6 BPG, 1.7 SPG, .525 FG% in 557 games

Duncan played 7 seasons until now:

22.9 PPG, 12.3 RPG, 3.2 APG, 2.5 BPG, .8 SPG, .508 FG% in 510 games

If the question was "Who would you want in their prime?", my answer would defenetly be The Admiral, he combined tremendous athletic abilities, leadership, class and fundamentals, but Koko said "for their career", it seems to me that Duncan will acomplish more, he is still young (27) and considering he stays healthy, I have to choose TD. That's it.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

this year duncan has shown more signs of injury, is gettin worse than shaq at the ft line and isnt showin the leadership qualities i would have liked to see from him. how many of yall think he can win a championship on his own without us gettin another superstar or without parker or manu becomin an all star? i sure dont so hes on the same level as drob when i comes to championships. i jus see timmys carer tailin off as he gets older. hes already 27 or 28 and injury is becomin a concern for him too


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> this year duncan has shown more signs of injury, is gettin worse than shaq at the ft line and isnt showin the leadership qualities i would have liked to see from him. how many of yall think he can win a championship on his own without us gettin another superstar or without parker or manu becomin an all star? i sure dont so hes on the same level as drob when i comes to championships. i jus see timmys carer tailin off as he gets older. hes already 27 or 28 and injury is becomin a concern for him too


I really think that we need another star to win a championship. but that´s not because Duncan is getting worse, but because all the others elite contenders in the west got better. Sacramento has Brad Miller, Lakers got Payton and Malone, Timberwolves is with Cassell...
But for the other side, imagine if Garnett or Kobe werer playing in a team where they´d be the unique stars, it´s pretty difficult that theirs teams would be as good as Spurs´
Of course that Duncan is getting older, and in a few years he will not be as good as today, but until there we have to get another star, such as T-Mac or Kobe.


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

I chose Tim Duncan but I thought David Robinson when he was around was a wicked player.

I use to and still do idol his moves from the tapes and dvd's I have of his...

Great player.


I miss the Twin Towers :laugh: :yes: :yes:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i didnt mean that duncan was gettin worse right now, but in 3 years or so he will be 30 and start to go downhill and might have a major injury like the admiral did. so im thinken that unless we get another superstar than duncan wont win a championship alone jus like drob never won one alone


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i didnt mean that duncan was gettin worse right now, but in 3 years or so he will be 30 and start to go downhill and might have a major injury like the admiral did. so im thinken that unless we get another superstar than duncan wont win a championship alone jus like drob never won one alone



If it takes another David Robinson to win another championship, then let's not get our hopes up, because it ain't going to happen.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> If the question was "Who would you want in their prime?", my answer would defenetly be The Admiral, he combined tremendous athletic abilities, leadership, class and fundamentals, but Koko said "for their career", it seems to me that Duncan will acomplish more, he is still young (27) and considering he stays healthy, I have to choose TD. That's it.


I pretty much agree with that, but the twin towers won all their rings together right? Therefore I voted for DRob
Duncan struggles to handle it all by himself this year, I mean injuries & stuff are not only due to his age like some people thinck... 27 is young IMHO, specially at bball

Now we'll see what happens, if Timmie wins some more rings he'll be da man (w/without all stars around him)
But it's very hard to dissociate the twin towers, how many co-mvps in nba history ? Not much right? this poll sounds weird


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I pretty much agree with that, but the twin towers won all their rings together right? Therefore I voted for DRob
> ...



What's weird about the poll? 


Who would you build your team around is the question? That's pretty straight-forward.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

How does being 30 years old mean you're out of your prime?

Jordan was 33 when he began his second "threepeat" and was 34 when the Bulls went 72-10.

Hakeem was in his 30's during his prime as well.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

And Malone was named MVP time when he had more than 30 years.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

That is a hard one to pick. I voted Tim Duncan because I think he is one of the better big man to ever play the game. But David Robinson played in a time a great centers, like Hakeem Olajuwon, Patrick Ewing, Alonso Mourning, Dekembe Mutombo, etc.


----------



## davis (May 9, 2004)

Duncan still have a lot of room to improve. Players don't reach their prime until 29. Look at Kidd.


----------

